# 1 New member...1 new question



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://lithe.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/nike-just-do-it.jpg


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ha nice thanks for the advice


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Take it slow. Don't do something unless u really want to. Most importantly, if your not having fun, don't even bother doing it.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

start with just practicing ollies on flat ground at first. then progress to doing it at fast and steeper terrain. Then go to small jumps and work your way up.

For rails I would start with boxes first and then progress to rails


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the advice... i can do flat rails that are as wide as my board and tha are close to the ground.


Thanks,
Shin


----------

